# Hi from NY



## furtom (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi MT.

I'm an aikidoka who has recently turned on to tai chi. I'm a long-time mediator and I dabble in qigong, too. 

What got me into tai chi is Rick Barrett's excellent book,  "Taijiquan: Through the Western Gate." With my practice of aikido, I'm very interested in ki/qi development and I'm always looking for a new book or idea to try. Rick's book blew me away and I happen to live 20 minutes from his class, so I just had to give it a go.

I have a blog, and I wrote up my experience in my first class here, if you guys are interested. Subsequent entries have some more info.

So, I'm really interested in the "form applications" of tai chi. I've done a very little push hands, but I have to say I haven't warmed up to it yet. Perhaps I will.

However, if I'm going to do this thing, I want to do it right and give it 100 percent effort. Any advice from you more knowledgeable folks would be appreciated.

If any of you are located in NY and want to hook up, just drop me a line.


----------



## ackks10 (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to MT tom,, dabble????? how does one  dabble in an art :idunno:


----------



## furtom (Nov 11, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> Welcome to MT tom,, dabble????? how does one  dabble in an art :idunno:



OK, you called me out. In this case, dabble= "I don't do nearly as much of it as I should and don't want to come out and say so."

There. That's honest at least.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## morph4me (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## bostonbomber (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome.  I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome

Taiji aplications take time, relax train the forms and learn basic push hands first don't worry about applications and push hands apps yet.

What atyle of Taijiquan are you learning?


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Kacey (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Drac (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Kwanjang (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy posting!


----------



## crushing (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## furtom (Nov 11, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome
> 
> Taiji aplications take time, relax train the forms and learn basic push hands first don't worry about applications and push hands apps yet.



Good advice. Thanks. I do intend to take it step by step. It's just that, with my Aikido background, the applications are most interesting to me. Rick Barrett is a former push hands champion, so I have no doubt he's well versed in the martial side of things.



> What atyle of Taijiquan are you learning?



Rick teaches William CC Chen's version of the Yang style. 60 movements. I also have some opportunity to take a few classes with Mr. Chen, which I do to supplement the work I am doing with Rick.


----------



## Nolerama (Nov 11, 2008)

howdy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome, I am from upstate NY. I have not posted in a while but wanted to say hi.


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk, good luck with your Tae Chi.


----------



## pete (Nov 12, 2008)

Greetings-- from a fellow NYer and TAI CHIer

pete.


----------

